# Ping



## Sinac (19. März 2003)

Hallo!
Folgendes:
Ich habe meinen Windows 2000 Rechner und meinen
Debian PC mit einem gekreuzten Netzwerkkabel direkt
miteinander vernetzt.
Von der Debian Kiste kann ich den Windows PC anpingen,
aber andersrum geht es nicht "Zielhost nicht erreichbar"
Drauf zugreifen klappt natürlich auch nicht.

Jemand eine Idee?

Das lief alles schon, hab dann einfach nur Debian nochmal
neu installiert und den 2.40.2 Kernel installiert.
Aber jetzt gehts halt nicht mehr!

Greetz...


----------



## Christian Fein (19. März 2003)

Mit sowenig informationen wird dir keiner helfen können.

Hostmask schon geprüft. Welche IP Adressen
usw.

gib auf de konsole ifconfig ein und poste hier mal deine "ergebnisse"

Zudem die Netzwerkdaten deines 2k rechners


----------



## JoelH (19. März 2003)

*hmm,*

also ich denke du hast bei deinem Win Rechner ein falsches Gateway eingetragen. Denn wenn es in eine Richtung geht dann sollte es nicht an den Masken liegen


----------



## Christian Fein (20. März 2003)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *also ich denke du hast bei deinem Win Rechner ein falsches Gateway eingetragen. Denn wenn es in eine Richtung geht dann sollte es nicht an den Masken liegen *



Naja um dieses Rätselraten zu verhindern benötigen wie diese informationen


----------



## martina (20. März 2003)

*Firewall ?*

eventuel verbietet eine Firewall die Kommuninikation
Gruß
Martina


----------



## Sinac (20. März 2003)

Ja sorry, ich poste nacher alle Infos, bin im mom bei der
Arbeit.
Erstmal das gröbste ausm Kopf:

IPs:
192.168.0.1 Windows
192.168.0.2 Debian
255.255.255.0 Subnet

Interfaces in ifconfig:
eth0
lo
slip

Details kommen dann später!


----------



## JoelH (21. März 2003)

*hmm,*

dein Prob. ist die Win seite , nicht Linux ! mach mal 
	
	
	



```
ipconfig /all
```
 ! Naja und schau , wie gesagt, mal deine GATEWAY einstellugnen bei Win durch !

@Holyfly
Seit wann gibt es *ifconfig* bei Windows ? Denn die Win Seite ist dass Problem, nicht die Linuxseite !

Denn von Lin nach Win pingen geht !!


----------



## Christian Fein (21. März 2003)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *
> @Holyfly
> Seit wann gibt es ifconfig bei Windows ? Denn die Win Seite ist dass Problem, nicht die Linuxseite !
> ...



lol, kenne ich mich mir Windows aus? 

nö

ich wusste noch das ähnlich wie das
UNIX Kommando ist


----------



## tuxracer (7. April 2003)

wenn der Ping in eine richtung geht, und in die andere nicht, liegt es mit grösster wahrscheinlichkeit an der empfängerkiste, das der ping nicht geht, also ich würde auch am ehesten auf eine Firewallblokade tippen, von seiten von Linux. Nur dann müsste der Zugriff bei richtiger Konfiguration für den Zugriff (Nicht der Netzwerkeigenschaften) trotz unterbundenem Ping gehen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (7. April 2003)

Servus!

Deaktivier doch einfach mal den Dienst IpChains und IPTables auf dem Linux Apperat...

Gruss Tom


----------

